# Il coraggio della paura



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

spesso leggo l'interpretazione totale della paura come comportamento vigliacco,
quando si dovrebbe ben distinguere quella parte sana che esiste proprio per evitarci manovre insensate sia in senso fisico che nel comportamento in genere.
senza la paura non esisterebbe il coraggio ma soltanto l'incoscienza


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso leggo l'interpretazione totale della paura come comportamento vigliacco,
> quando si dovrebbe ben distinguere quella parte sana che esiste proprio per evitarci manovre insensate sia in senso fisico che nel comportamento in genere.
> senza la paura non esisterebbe il coraggio ma soltanto l'incoscienza


penso che la pura nasca spesso anche dall incapacita di riconoscere le azioni che sarebbero insensate.
penso minerva tu non ti stia riferendo a casi di omicidio, stupro, rapina a mano armata, et varie....
penso sia bbastanza circosscritto, deve essere circoscritto no?
per cui, chi mi da la certezza che quella che io stavo per fare sarebbe davvero stata una azione insensata? insaensata per chi? per me? per la famiglia? per i compagno?
per chi?


----------



## viola di mare (16 Aprile 2014)

la paura è quel campanellino di allarme che ci impedisci di commettere qualsiasi stupidagine, però ci sono persone che si nascondono dietro alla paura per non prendersi delle responsabilità... quelle per me sono codarde.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> penso che la pura nasca spesso anche dall incapacita di riconoscere le azioni che sarebbero insensate.
> penso minerva tu non ti stia riferendo a casi di omicidio, stupro, rapina a mano armata, et varie....
> penso sia bbastanza circosscritto, deve essere circoscritto no?
> per cui, chi mi da la certezza che quella che io stavo per fare sarebbe davvero stata una azione insensata? insaensata per chi? per me? per la famiglia? per i compagno?
> per chi?


di norma il buon senso e l'equilibrio .


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di norma il buon senso e l'equilibrio .


detto in modo che capisco pure io?


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> la paura è quel campanellino di allarme che ci impedisci di commettere qualsiasi stupidagine, però ci sono persone che si nascondono dietro alla paura per non prendersi delle responsabilità... quelle per me sono codarde.


pure le g scappano con le p?
questa promiscuità delle consonanti moderne è oltremodo  indecorosa


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> detto in modo che capisco pure io?


beh, se sei una persona che riesce a valutare con buon senso riesci a capire se oltrepassare quel confine è un atto che porterà solo che sofferenza a te e agli altri e allora non possiamo dire che sarà la paura a fermarti bensì il coraggio di averla avuta.
più o meno:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, se sei una persona che riesce a valutare con buon senso riesci a capire se oltrepassare quel confine è un atto che porterà solo che sofferenza a te e agli altri e allora non possiamo dire che sarà la paura a fermarti bensì il coraggio di averla avuta.
> più o meno:singleeye:


mmm.. perentorio pero' cosi.


----------



## viola di mare (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pure le g scappano con le p?
> questa promiscuità delle consonanti moderne è oltremodo indecorosa



sorry... ho scritto in fretta.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sorry... ho scritto in fretta.


scherzavo :smile:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> la paura è quel campanellino di allarme che ci impedisci di commettere qualsiasi stupidagine, però ci sono persone che si nascondono dietro alla paura per non prendersi delle responsabilità... quelle per me sono codarde.


Cio' che t'impedisce di commettere cazzate so' i freni inibitori...

quando ti saltano fai di tutto e di piu'...


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

basta dare la stura una volta che poi non ti fermi, tipo te ora :mrgreen:





Sterminator ha detto:


> Cio' che t'impedisce di commettere cazzate so' i freni inibitori...
> 
> quando ti saltano fai di tutto e di piu'...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso leggo l'interpretazione totale della paura come comportamento vigliacco,
> quando si dovrebbe ben distinguere quella parte sana che esiste proprio per evitarci manovre insensate sia in senso fisico che nel comportamento in genere.
> senza la paura non esisterebbe il coraggio ma soltanto l'incoscienza


La paura e' solo un mezzo di difesa istintivo e primordiale...

quando provi paura sbianchi perche' si chiudono i capillari per evitare o ridurre le perdite di sangue provocate dalle ferite nelle aggressioni o combattimenti e si attivano in automatico gli stimoli per la fuga...

e le manovre insensate non le commetti per un altro retaggio primordiale, quello dei freni inibitori..


----------



## Hellseven (16 Aprile 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> la paura è quel campanellino di allarme che ci impedisci di commettere qualsiasi stupidagine, però *ci sono persone che si nascondono dietro alla paura per non prendersi delle responsabilità... quelle per me sono codarde*.


Vero, e purtroppo prima o poi la vita mette tutti noi in condizione di esserlo, almeno una volta.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La paura e' solo un mezzo di difesa istintivo e primordiale...
> 
> quando provi paura sbianchi perche' si chiudono i capillari per evitare o ridurre le perdite di sangue provocate dalle ferite nelle agressioni o combattimenti e si attivano in automatico gli stimoli per la fuga...
> 
> e le manovre insensate non le commetti per un altro retaggio primordiale, *quello dei freni inibitori*..


sì, sì, anche


----------



## Sterminator (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta dare la stura una volta che poi non ti fermi, tipo te ora :mrgreen:


perche', chi mi ha dato la stura?...

sto scaricando anche male, penza'm'po'....:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

più che altro mi infastidiscono quelli che parlano di tradimento come atto di coraggio contro la mediocrità di chi non oserebbe farlo.
davvero si può credere che siano tanti quelli che non lo fanno per codardia?ma non occorre più forza per essere chiari?
e poi  com'è che la questione è così diffusa ?


----------



## free (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro mi infastidiscono quelli che parlano di* tradimento come atto di coraggio contro la mediocrità di chi non oserebbe farlo.*
> davvero si può credere che siano tanti quelli che non lo fanno per codardia?ma non occorre più forza per essere chiari?
> e poi  com'è che la questione è così diffusa ?



secondo me non è coraggio ma abilità a barcamenarsi in situazioni che hanno tutte in comune il rifilare balle all'altro/a

invece per essere chiari non occorre tanta forza, direi che basta la serietà


----------



## Hellseven (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro mi infastidiscono quelli che parlano di tradimento come atto di coraggio contro la mediocrità di chi non oserebbe farlo.
> davvero si può credere che siano tanti quelli che non lo fanno per codardia?*ma non occorre più forza per essere chiari?*
> e poi  com'è che la questione è così diffusa ?


Si. Decisamente. Ma la chiarezza comporta costi elevatisismi .... veramente elevatissimi. E non me la sento di giudicare chi questi costi non se la sente di sopportarli. Ma bada bene la mia non è uno sdoganamento del tradimento, è semplicemente una presa d'atto della limitatezza e della fallibilità dell'essere umano nello scegliere la strada da seguire. Quindi io ho provo una grande compassione per il tradito ma non mi sento di puntare il dito contro il traditore. La paura è umana e io sono umano e quindi accetto la paura e anche le conseguenze che da essa scaturiscono.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro mi infastidiscono quelli che parlano di tradimento come atto di coraggio contro la mediocrità di chi non oserebbe farlo.
> davvero si può credere che siano tanti quelli che non lo fanno per codardia?ma non occorre più forza per essere chiari?
> e poi  com'è che la questione è così diffusa ?


un po come quelli che accusano altri di non avere le palle per confessare , fare questo , o fare quello...


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso leggo l'interpretazione totale della paura come comportamento vigliacco,
> quando si dovrebbe ben distinguere quella parte sana che esiste proprio per evitarci manovre insensate sia in senso fisico che nel comportamento in genere.
> senza la paura non esisterebbe il coraggio ma soltanto l'incoscienza



La paura è come un'ancora di salvezza, è l'ansia di cui ci si dovrebbe davvero preoccupare.

Con la paura i sensi si accendono, con l'ansia invece sei in attesa e vieni sfiancato e la paura si trasforma in terrore, la dove si perde l'istinto primordiale e bomm sè finì 

Vabbè se volete cancello tutto.


----------



## Sole (16 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si. Decisamente. Ma* la chiarezza comporta costi elevatisismi .... veramente elevatissimi. E non me la sento di giudicare chi questi costi non se la sente di sopportarli.* Ma bada bene la mia non è uno sdoganamento del tradimento, è semplicemente una presa d'atto della limitatezza e della fallibilità dell'essere umano nello scegliere la strada da seguire. Quindi io ho provo una grande compassione per il tradito ma non mi sento di puntare il dito contro il traditore. La paura è umana e io sono umano e quindi accetto la paura e anche le conseguenze che da essa scaturiscono.


Vero. Ma ci sono casi in cui pesa molto di più dover vivere certe cose di nascosto.

Penso sia un fatto anche caratteriale, oltre che etico sai.

Io sono un libro aperto, condivido davvero tanto di me, l'ho sempre fatto anche da bambina. Ero una di quelle ragazzine che raccontava tutto ai genitori. Anche cose piuttosto intime.
Mi rendo conto che per me nascondermi non equivale a proteggermi, anzi. Per me nascondermi è una prigione. Se voglio bene a qualcuno mi espongo totalmente, senza riserve.

Ecco, penso che al di là dell'aspetto morale, per una come me i costi di un sentimento represso o di una menzogna siano molto più alti di qualunque decisione chiara io possa prendere.


----------



## Hellseven (16 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vero. *Ma ci sono casi in cui pesa molto di più dover vivere certe cose di nascosto*.
> 
> *Penso sia un fatto anche caratteriale, oltre che etico sai.
> *
> ...


E' verissimo. Dipende da quanto sei diposto a sopportare in termini di senso di colpa o di costrizione, a seconda della scelta che fai. E' una questione di indole, proprio come dici bene tu


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Si. Decisamente. Ma la chiarezza comporta costi elevatisismi .... veramente elevatissimi. E *non me la sento di giudicare chi questi costi non se la sente di sopportarli. *Ma bada bene la mia non è uno sdoganamento del tradimento, è semplicemente una presa d'atto della limitatezza e della fallibilità dell'essere umano nello scegliere la strada da seguire. Quindi io ho provo una grande compassione per il tradito ma non mi sento di puntare il dito contro il traditore. La paura è umana e io sono umano e quindi accetto la paura e anche le conseguenze che da essa scaturiscono.


mi stavo interrogando, non è poi così scontato il giudizio.so che esiste caso e caso


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso leggo l'interpretazione totale della paura come comportamento vigliacco,
> quando si dovrebbe ben distinguere quella parte sana che esiste proprio per evitarci manovre insensate sia in senso fisico che nel comportamento in genere.
> senza la paura non esisterebbe il coraggio ma soltanto l'incoscienza


Il coraggio è l'arte di avere paura.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro mi infastidiscono quelli che parlano di tradimento come atto di coraggio contro la mediocrità di chi non oserebbe farlo.
> davvero si può credere che siano tanti quelli che non lo fanno per codardia?ma non occorre più forza per essere chiari?
> e poi  com'è che *la questione è così diffusa* ?


perché siamo qui, temo. Posto che tutto è tranno che lo specchio della media, come altri avevano invece avanzato


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il coraggio è l'arte di avere paura.


Ma 'ste frasi che lanci di tanto in tanto (o ogni 2 per 3) le prendi da un librone sibillino per iniziati, le trovi nei fondi di caffè, nei simil/bio baci perugina, da dove? :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> secondo me non è coraggio ma abilità a barcamenarsi in situazioni che hanno tutte in comune il rifilare balle all'altro/a
> 
> invece *per essere chiari non occorre tanta forza, direi che basta la serietà*


quotissimo e verde


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma 'ste frasi che lanci di tanto in tanto (o ogni 2 per 3) le prendi da un librone sibillino per iniziati, le trovi nei fondi di caffè, nei simil/bio baci perugina, da dove? :mrgreen:


Questa la diceva un mio ex. E non so da dove l'avesse presa. Mi è rimasta stampata in mente: la trovo perfetta. Lui invece non mi è rimasto stampato in mente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa la diceva un mio ex. E non so da dove l'avesse presa. Mi è rimasta stampata in mente: la trovo perfetta. *Lui invece non mi è rimasto stampato in mente.*



:risata::risata::risata: ma questa ti si è stampata in mente perché? A me pare peggio delle massime newage... (e comunque mi sembri ben solita ad uscite assolute e lapidarie -strambe- di vario genere)


----------



## Fantastica (16 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: ma questa ti si è stampata in mente perché? A me pare peggio delle massime newage... (e comunque mi sembri ben solita ad uscite assolute e lapidarie -strambe- di vario genere)


Ma certo! Io sono stramba!:smile:
Però difendo la massima. 
E spiego perché: avere paura è delle persone prudenti, cioè previdenti, quelle, per intenderci, che se hanno aperto solo il rubinetto dell'acqua calda, possono immaginare che infilando la testa sotto la doccia si ustioneranno.
Pertanto, ritengo che una certa dose di paura sia stata instillata nell'animo di chiunque allo scopo di preservarne l'integrità.
Spesso, l'essere umano ha invece paura soprattutto dinanzi a ciò che minaccia la sua sicurezza, che, tradotto, significa quel qualcosa o qualcuno che minaccia il suo status quo, soprattutto le abitudini.
Ecco, in questo caso, siccome si possono fare dei salti nel vuoto col rischiare di abbandonare l'abitudine, o il porto sicuro, o comunque una forma di sicurezza che fa stare "senza" preoccupazioni, senza ansie, occorre riconoscere che si ha paura, cosa che il temerario (idiota) non fa.
Ora che so di avere paura, devo trovare il modo per superarla se voglio assaggiare il nuovo, una nuova versione di me stesso, per dirla intera. Ed ecco che occorre coraggio. Ma il coraggio è un'ARTE, non si improvvisa: perché è consapevole.
Credo che la frase sia del giudice Falcone, ad ogni buon conto. Ecco uno che di paura e coraggio sapeva qualcosa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma certo! Io sono stramba!:smile:
> Però difendo la massima.
> E spiego perché: avere paura è delle persone prudenti, cioè previdenti, quelle, per intenderci, che se hanno aperto solo il rubinetto dell'acqua calda, possono immaginare che infilando la testa sotto la doccia si ustioneranno.
> Pertanto, ritengo che una certa dose di paura sia stata instillata nell'animo di chiunque allo scopo di preservarne l'integrità.
> ...


vabbè, io strambo lo usavo come lieve critica, non come complimento. Quel che tu chiami paura nella prima parte mi pare più che altro prudenza a capacità di prevedere. L'altra parte a me pare una contraddizione in termini: se una cosa la fai per la prima volta, per quanto consapevole, non può essere un'arte (che è esercizio) ma ovviamente improvvisazione. Convogliando tutti gli strumenti che negli anni hai costruito, chiaramente, ma sempre improvvisazione. Falcone di paura ne sapeva moltissimo; la sua prudenza e il suo coraggio erano altro che arte: eran maestria condotta ogni giorno a cercare di pianificare il più possibile e dilazionare per il massimo del tempo che si riusciva una morte da molte parti già ben annunciata...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso leggo l'interpretazione totale della paura come comportamento vigliacco,
> quando si dovrebbe ben distinguere quella parte sana che esiste proprio per evitarci manovre insensate sia in senso fisico che nel comportamento in genere.
> senza la paura non esisterebbe il coraggio ma soltanto l'incoscienza


No la paura e' un  sentimento lecito  che funge da avviso , alert affinché l'attenzione si acuisca e ci si concentri su ciò che sta succedendo e come risolvere ciò che ci angoscia, la vigliaccheria e' per me altra cosa e non è necessari,sente legata alla paura talvolta è legata a mero opportunismo. Mi sono trovata ad affrontare come tutti direi momenti di paura per varie motivazioni l'unica cosa che posso dire che  proprio in quei momenti sono riuscita a concentrarmi e focalizzare meglio la possibili vie d'uscita. Per quanto riguarda l'incoscienza credo dipenda  dal momento che stai vivendo e dal reale rischio che si corre.


----------



## Gian (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso leggo l'interpretazione totale della *paura* come comportamento *vigliacco*,
> quando si dovrebbe ben distinguere quella parte sana che esiste proprio per evitarci manovre insensate sia in senso fisico che nel comportamento in genere.
> senza la paura non esisterebbe il coraggio ma soltanto l'incoscienza


sì, è proprio così.
penso che la paura sia un meccanismo psichico controllabile, che si attiva come una protezione
tipo quella dei circuiti elettrici: quando sta per partire il corto circuito e l'impianto può andare
in tilt, allora si accende una spia rossa "cerebrale" che avvisa ogni persona dotata di normali
capacità intellettive.
come un impianto salvavita, la paura può essere "tarata"a  livelli sempre superiori: la paura di 
un pilota di F1 o di un pilota di un aereo da caccia è immensamente inferiore alla tua e alla mia. 
Credo che però a quel punto sia anche  un problema di controllo dei nervi, cioè di volontaria riduzione
del livello di ansietà, ricondotto  su una soglia davvero minima.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma certo! Io sono stramba!:smile:
> Però difendo la massima.
> E spiego perché: avere paura è delle persone prudenti, cioè previdenti, quelle, per intenderci, che se hanno aperto solo il rubinetto dell'acqua calda, possono immaginare che infilando la testa sotto la doccia si ustioneranno.
> Pertanto, ritengo che una certa dose di paura sia stata instillata nell'animo di chiunque allo scopo di preservarne l'integrità.
> ...


Coraggio consapevole :up:


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma certo! Io sono stramba!:smile:
> Però difendo la massima.
> E spiego perché: avere paura è delle persone prudenti, cioè previdenti, quelle, per intenderci, che se hanno aperto solo il rubinetto dell'acqua calda, possono immaginare che infilando la testa sotto la doccia si ustioneranno.
> Pertanto, ritengo che una certa dose di paura sia stata instillata nell'animo di chiunque allo scopo di preservarne l'integrità.
> ...


che avendo paura ha dimostrato un  gran coraggio


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2014)

di fronte a persone come falcone non posso che provare ammirazione sconfinata


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che avendo paura ha dimostrato un  gran coraggio


Si. Il coraggio è riuscire a superare la paura, nonostante tutto. Chi non ha mai paura non è coraggioso, è solo incosciente.
Poi la vera angoscia la provi per l'ignoto.


----------



## Zod (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro mi infastidiscono quelli che parlano di tradimento come atto di coraggio contro la mediocrità di chi non oserebbe farlo.
> davvero si può credere che siano tanti quelli che non lo fanno per codardia?ma non occorre più forza per essere chiari?
> e poi  com'è che la questione è così diffusa ?


Un atto di coraggio non può produrre una vigliaccheria.

Chi tradisce è abituato a mentire, per cui mente anche a se stesso, se la canta e se la suona da solo, si crede figo. In realtà è solo uno sfigato ladruncolo meritevole di cure, compassione, ma soprattutto calci nel culo.


----------



## Zod (16 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> di fronte a persone come falcone non posso che provare ammirazione sconfinata


il coraggio per un ideale che riguarda tutti, il sacrificio per il bene comune, è eroismo.

il coraggio per se stessi, per le proprie debolezze, il proprio egoismo, è vigliaccheria.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si. Il coraggio è riuscire a superare la paura, nonostante tutto. Chi non ha mai paura non è coraggioso, è solo incosciente.
> *Poi la vera angoscia la provi per l'ignoto*.


Vero. Molto più facile ripercorrere le strade conosciute. Anche se il finale lo conosci benissimo.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> *il coraggio per un ideale che riguarda tutti, il sacrificio per il bene comune, è eroismo.*
> 
> il coraggio per se stessi, per le proprie debolezze, il proprio egoismo, è vigliaccheria.


L'ho pensato per un sacco di tempo anch'io. Ma è da quella che è la nostra vita, anche se fatta di piccole cose, che si deve iniziare. L'ideale può essere un'ottima fuga. Ma sempre di fuga si tratta.


----------



## Principessa (17 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La paura è come un'ancora di salvezza, è l'ansia di cui ci si dovrebbe davvero preoccupare.
> 
> Con la paura i sensi si accendono, con l'ansia invece sei in attesa e vieni sfiancato e la paura si trasforma in terrore, la dove si perde l'istinto primordiale e bomm sè finì
> 
> Vabbè se volete cancello tutto.


Condivido pienamente!

L'ansia è un problema enorme, in alcuni casi una vera e propria malattia.

Nella paura non ci trovo nulla di sbagliato, purchè non sia un pretesto per non affrontare qualcosa che in realtà è possibile.


----------



## sienne (17 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro mi infastidiscono quelli che parlano di tradimento come atto di coraggio contro la mediocrità di chi non oserebbe farlo.
> davvero si può credere che siano tanti quelli che non lo fanno per codardia?ma non occorre più forza per essere chiari?
> e poi  com'è che la questione è così diffusa ?



Ciao 

credo, che tutto si basa alla fine, se si ha il coraggio di vivere. 
Il coraggio, lo vedo nelle piccole cose ... nel aprire i sensi e la ragione,
nel curare, nel mettersi in gioco, nel cadere e rialzarsi ... nel rifare e fare. 

Ciò vale per tutti. Il tradimento primario, sta verso la vita stessa ... 


sienne


----------



## feather (17 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Il coraggio è riuscire a superare la paura


La paura non è codardia. Il lasciarsi bloccare dalla paura, quella è codardia.


----------



## feather (17 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> A me pare peggio delle massime newage


Sembra una massima new age, però devi ammettere che è vero. In poche parole ha definito il coraggio senza dire minchiate o falsità.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> *La paura non è codardia*. Il lasciarsi bloccare dalla paura, quella è codardia.


e chi l'ha detto?


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Sembra una massima new age, però devi ammettere che è vero. In poche parole ha definito il coraggio senza dire minchiate o falsità.


mah, non so, per me una minchiata chiave c'è. Per me il coraggio è l'arte di fronteggiare la paura, non quello di averla.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, non so, per me una minchiata chiave c'è. Per me il coraggio è l'arte di fronteggiare la paura, non quello di averla.



Esatto, altrimenti si trasforma in ansia e la la situazione peggiora in maniera esponenziale. A parte quei casi dove ci si comporta come gli struzzi, ma credo  in questo caso passiamo alla codardia o a chissà cosa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Esatto, altrimenti si trasforma in ansia e la la situazione peggiora in maniera esponenziale. A parte quei casi dove ci si comporta come gli struzzi, ma credo  in questo caso passiamo alla codardia o a chissà cosa.


già, e soprattutto la paura la provano tutti. Quello che varia è la quantità di paura -i piloti hanno un più alto limite, credo che l'esempio sia stato già scritto- e come la si affronta/fronteggia/ci si destreggia (ad arte o no, dipende). Tutti hanno paura, dicevo, ma non tutti hanno coraggio (o coraggi simili). Quindi ri-boccio la massima simil-newage dell'ex di Fanta che oltre a sembrami tanto newage mi pare anche mancare clamorosamente il punto centrale della questione. :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si. Il coraggio è riuscire a superare la paura, nonostante tutto. Chi non ha mai paura non è coraggioso, è solo incosciente.
> Poi la vera angoscia la provi per l'ignoto.



Mi era sfuggito questo passaggio.


L'ignoto, ecco, qua subentra l'ansia, l'attesa, la paura che appunto per colpa dell'ignoto a volte fa subentrare l'ansia, se questa arriva sono cazzi. 

Ripeto il mio concetto iniziale, la paura è un dolcino da tenere sempre accanto a se, d'altronde attraverso la paura l'uomo si è salvato in tanti casi, e attraverso l'ansia subentrata dalla paura dell'ignoto invece si è perso.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito questo passaggio.
> 
> 
> L'ignoto, ecco, qua subentra l'ansia, l'attesa, la paura che appunto per colpa dell'ignoto a volte fa subentrare l'ansia, se questa arriva sono cazzi.
> ...


sono d'accordo... l'ansia può arrivarti da tante situazioni diverse... dal rapporto col partner, dal mondo del lavoro, dai figli... quando si sente arrivare, bisogna far luce subito per quanto la situazione lo renda possibile.
Nel frattempo, finchè non ci si riesce... ammazzarsi di fatica fisica :mrgreen: a parte gli scherzi, il sudore sgonfia l'ansia.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2014)

ne sono fermamente convinta, infatti (forse ne parlavo con nausicaa tempo fa) quando sono in attesa di qualcosa che mi crea ansi mi metto a lavorare di olio di gomito 





Nobody ha detto:


> sono d'accordo... l'ansia può arrivarti da tante situazioni diverse... dal rapporto col partner, dal mondo del lavoro, dai figli... quando si sente arrivare, bisogna far luce subito per quanto la situazione lo renda possibile.
> Nel frattempo, finchè non ci si riesce... ammazzarsi di fatica fisica :mrgreen: a parte gli scherzi,* il sudore sgonfia l'ansia*.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Io*

Io ogni tanto ho paura del mio coraggio.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ogni tanto ho paura del mio coraggio.


il coraggio è un apostrofo rosa tra le parole che cazzo sto facendo


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ogni tanto ho paura del mio coraggio.


perchè ti spaventa il tuo coraggio?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> perchè ti spaventa il tuo coraggio?


Perchè spesso sfiora l'incoscienza.Demarcare nettamente il coraggio dall'incoscienza non semplice e comunque è sempre una connotazione soggettiva.A mente fredda mi chiedo sempre dove inizia l'uno e finisce l'altro...


----------



## zanna (17 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il coraggio è un apostrofo rosa tra le parole che cazzo sto facendo


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il coraggio è un apostrofo rosa tra le parole che cazzo sto facendo



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## zanna (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè spesso sfiora l'incoscienza.Demarcare nettamente il coraggio dall'incoscienza non semplice e comunque è sempre una connotazione soggettiva.*A mente fredda mi chiedo sempre dove inizia l'uno e finisce l'altro*...


A mente fredda buoni tutti ... e nel mentre che te lo devi chiedere


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> A mente fredda buoni tutti ... e nel mentre che te lo devi chiedere


E certo...quando hai tempo....


----------



## zanna (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo...quando hai tempo....


Se hai tempo ... direi


----------



## viola di mare (17 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il coraggio è un apostrofo rosa tra le parole che cazzo sto facendo




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Wolf*



wolf ha detto:


> Se hai tempo ... direi


La discriminante è proprio il tempo che non hai...!Ragazzi mi spiace ma quando non solo litigioso scrivo troppe cose di spessore per voi:scusate!


----------



## zanna (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La discriminante è proprio il tempo che non hai...!Ragazzi mi spiace ma quando non solo litigioso scrivo troppe cose di spessore per voi:scusate!


CulFan de core ... dottò :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



wolf ha detto:


> CulFan de core ... dottò :mrgreen:


Volevo essere carino...


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè spesso sfiora l'incoscienza.*Demarcare nettamente il coraggio dall'incoscienza non semplice e comunque è sempre una connotazione soggettiva*.A mente fredda mi chiedo sempre dove inizia l'uno e finisce l'altro...


Si... in certe situazioni non è semplice. Per me l'incosciente è quello che se la va a cercare senza nessun motivo.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> il coraggio è un apostrofo rosa tra le parole che cazzo sto facendo


ahahahahahah però non c'è l'apostrofo :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahahah però non c'è l'apostrofo :mrgreen:


che pignolo


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Mhhh*



Nobody ha detto:


> Si... in certe situazioni non è semplice. Per me l'incosciente è quello che se la va a cercare senza nessun motivo.


Quello è il coglione.Allora,rapina a mano armata in una tabaccheria,il tabaccaio nonostante la pistola nelle mani del malvivente si avventa sul rapinatore mettendolo in fuga...!Io dico che è un incosciente,altri direbbero che è coraggioso,connotazione soggettiva o no?


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello è il coglione.Allora,rapina a mano armata in una tabaccheria,il tabaccaio nonostante la pistola nelle mani del malvivente si avventa sul rapinatore mettendolo in fuga...!Io dico che è un incosciente,altri direbbero che è coraggioso,connotazione soggettiva o no?


Infatti per me il classico incosciente è coglione. 
Allora... per rispondere alla tua domanda, vediamo... per me è incosciente. Il rapinatore parte da una posizione di evidente vantaggio, e se il tabaccaio rischia chiaramente la pelle per poche lire, è un incosciente.
Che poi tutto sia soggettivo, è evidente.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quello è il coglione.Allora,rapina a mano armata in una tabaccheria,il tabaccaio nonostante la pistola nelle mani del malvivente si avventa sul rapinatore mettendolo in fuga...!Io dico che è un incosciente,altri direbbero che è coraggioso,connotazione soggettiva o no?



No, è un coglione.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No, è un coglione.


Ok,secondo me è incosciente perchè aveva più da perdere che da guadagnare.Ma allora chi è il coraggioso?Quello che si butta in mare per salvare un altro e ci rimane pure lui?


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, è un coglione.


è azzardato sicuramente .
però sai, se capita che ti rapinano più volte e tutto il tuo lavoro sudato e sofferto in ogni centesimo lo devi mettere in mano al tizio a volte la disperazione ti può spingere a gesti di questo tipo.
coglione non mi sta tanto bene , incosciente sì soprattutto se ha figli e famiglia


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,secondo me è incosciente perchè aveva più da perdere che da guadagnare.Ma allora chi è il coraggioso?Quello che si butta in mare per salvare un altro e ci rimane pure lui?


intanto la posta in palio in questa situazione è una vita umana, ed è ben diverso che salvare qualche centinaio di euro del tabaccaio. Per me chi rischia la pelle per salvare una persona è coraggioso. Se poi si butta in mare e non sa nuotare, allora è coglione.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,secondo me è incosciente perchè aveva più da perdere che da guadagnare.Ma allora chi è il coraggioso?Quello che si butta in mare per salvare un altro e ci rimane pure lui?



A me è capitato e ci stavo pure rimanendo, per fortuna è arrivato il bagnino ad aiutare il tipo che stava annegando, e io con molta difficoltà sono riuscito a ritornare a riva. 

Mahh è istinto, forse, sia nel caso del tabaccaio che nel mio caso.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è azzardato sicuramente .
> però sai, se capita che ti rapinano più volte e tutto il tuo lavoro sudato e sofferto in ogni centesimo lo devi mettere in mano al tizio a volte la disperazione ti può spingere a gesti di questo tipo.
> coglione non mi sta tanto bene , incosciente sì soprattutto se ha figli e famiglia




:up:


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2014)

e ma se sei tu il tabaccaio e quei soldi sono importanti per te è diverso.niente è importante più della vita, senz'altro.....ma è appunto la disperazione di certi gesti che non è facile controllare





Nobody ha detto:


> intanto la posta in palio in questa situazione è una vita umana, ed è ben diverso *che salvare qualche centinaio di euro del tabaccaio.* Per me chi rischia la pelle per salvare una persona è coraggioso. Se poi si butta in mare e non sa nuotare, allora è coglione.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> intanto la posta in palio in questa situazione è una vita umana, ed è ben diverso che salvare qualche centinaio di euro del tabaccaio. Per me chi rischia la pelle per salvare una persona è coraggioso. Se poi si butta in mare e non sa nuotare, allora è coglione.


E se le condizioni del mare sono proibitive?la questione è questa credo che è facile distinguere la coglionaggine,meno facile fra incoscienza ed orgoglio,spesso l'esito dell'azione ti fa passare per uno o per l'altro.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se le condizioni del mare sono proibitive?la questione è questa credo che è facile distinguere la coglionaggine,meno facile fra incoscienza ed orgoglio,*spesso l'esito dell'azione ti fa passare per uno o per l'altro*.


questo è vero.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Quindi*



Nobody ha detto:


> questo è vero.


E quindi?quindi non esiste ne l'uno ne l'altro....


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se le condizioni del mare sono proibitive?la questione è questa credo che è facile distinguere la coglionaggine,meno facile fra incoscienza ed orgoglio,spesso l'esito dell'azione ti fa passare per uno o per l'altro.


questo succede spesso per le forze dell'ordine e devo dire che è parecchio ingiusto che alcuni rischino la vita per dei cretini (quelli sì) che vanno a mettersi in situazioni pericolose gratuitamente.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ma se sei tu il tabaccaio e quei soldi sono importanti per te è diverso.niente è importante più della vita, senz'altro.....ma è appunto la disperazione di certi gesti che non è facile controllare


sai cosa? Se uno ti punta una pistola, per me 9 su 10 se provi a reagire lui spara... a meno che non sia un giocattolo, ma non è certo facile capirlo in quei momenti. Poi è pure vero che come dice oscuro l'esito finale ti fa passare per incosciente o coraggioso... per me in quella situazione, reagire è da incoscienti.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E quindi?quindi non esiste ne l'uno ne l'altro....


si, in certe circostanze il confine non esiste... in altre (tipo il tabaccaio) per me è chiaro.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> sai cosa? Se uno ti punta una pistola, per me 9 su 10 se provi a reagire lui spara... a meno che non sia un giocattolo, ma non è certo facile capirlo in quei momenti. Poi è pure vero che come dice oscuro l'esito finale ti fa passare per incosciente o coraggioso... per me in quella situazione, reagire è da incoscienti.


Questo discorso è interessante.Tieni presente che siamo tutti a mente fredda.Poi come scrive minerva,nell'immediatezza dell'azione come reagirai?l'adrenalina spesso aiuta ma spesso ti fa fare anche azioni scellerate.


----------



## Minerva (17 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sai cosa? Se uno ti punta una pistola, per me 9 su 10 se provi a reagire lui spara... a meno che non sia un giocattolo, ma non è certo facile capirlo in quei momenti. Poi è pure vero che come dice oscuro l'esito finale ti fa passare per incosciente o coraggioso... per me in quella situazione, reagire è da incoscienti.


concordo


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo discorso è interessante.Tieni presente che siamo tutti a mente fredda.Poi come scrive minerva,nell'immediatezza dell'azione come reagirai?l'adrenalina spesso aiuta ma spesso ti fa fare anche azioni scellerate.


certo a mente fredda è un'altra cosa... ma se sono disarmato, di fronte a una pistola puntata gli do tutto, fanculo i soldi. Si parte con uno svantaggio troppo grosso davvero, rispetto alla posta in palio.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> certo a mente fredda è un'altra cosa... ma se sono disarmato, di fronte a una pistola puntata gli do tutto, fanculo i soldi. Si parte con uno svantaggio troppo grosso davvero, rispetto alla posta in palio.


Sai secondo me ci vuole pure coraggio a sparare a qualcuno che ti punta un coltello....


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai secondo me ci vuole pure coraggio a sparare a qualcuno che ti punta un coltello....


concordo... se proprio dovessi sparare in certe situazioni non chiare, mirerei alla gamba. Oh poi magari di sfiga gli becco la femorale e l'ammazzo lo stesso.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> concordo... se proprio dovessi sparare in certe situazioni non chiare, mirerei alla gamba. Oh poi magari di sfiga gli becco la femorale e l'ammazzo lo stesso.


Il discorso poi è anche quello infatti...


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E se le condizioni del mare sono proibitive?la questione è questa credo che è facile distinguere la coglionaggine,meno facile fra incoscienza ed orgoglio,*spesso l'esito dell'azione ti fa passare per uno o per l'altro.*





oscuro ha detto:


> Questo discorso è interessante.Tieni presente che siamo tutti a mente fredda.Poi come scrive minerva,nell'immediatezza dell'azione come reagirai? *l'adrenalina spesso aiuta ma spesso ti fa fare anche azioni scellerate.*


parole verissime!


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il discorso poi è anche quello infatti...


che poi, una cosa è saper sparare al poligono, un'altra in condizioni reali... probabilmente lo mancherei di due metri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma certo! Io sono stramba!:smile:
> Però difendo la massima.
> E spiego perché: avere paura è delle persone prudenti, cioè previdenti, quelle, per intenderci, che se hanno aperto solo il rubinetto dell'acqua calda, possono immaginare che infilando la testa sotto la doccia si ustioneranno.
> Pertanto, ritengo che una certa dose di paura sia stata instillata nell'animo di chiunque allo scopo di preservarne l'integrità.
> ...


Falcone aveva detto una cosa diversa: chi ha paura muore ogni giorno. Ma parlava della paura di morire ammazzati. Era un contesto un po' diverso.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Falcone aveva detto una cosa diversa: chi ha paura muore ogni giorno. Ma parlava della paura di morire ammazzati. Era un contesto un po' diverso.


Confermo.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> parole verissime!


Ragazzi chiamate il 118....


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Si*

Non so.Sai sparare ad una sagoma è una questione di abitudine.Ti prendi i tuoi tempi,la tua tecnica di tiro e vai,per strada e all'indirizzo di una persona è diverso....!Credo che girare armati ha la sua bella responsabilità---!


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non so.Sai sparare ad una sagoma è una questione di abitudine.Ti prendi i tuoi tempi,la tua tecnica di tiro e vai,per strada e all'indirizzo di una persona è diverso....!Credo che girare armati ha la sua bella responsabilità---!


infatti sono abbastanza bravo con una sagoma... già quando provo il tiro dinamico peggioro di brutto. Immagino cosa debba essere sotto stress in una situazione reale.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Infatti*



Nobody ha detto:


> infatti sono abbastanza bravo con una sagoma... già quando provo il tiro dinamico peggioro di brutto. Immagino cosa debba essere sotto stress in una situazione reale.


Infatti non so se sei al corrente.Ma stanno cambiando anche le tecniche di tiro.Hanno introdotto una variante,che è quella sotto stress....le sagome hanno dei numeri...e gli istruttori ti chiamano numeri che non ci sono e spesso chiamano numeri delle sagome dove tu non devi sparare....!Perdona la curiosità con quale pistola spari,ne parlammo già una volta....vero?


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti non so se sei al corrente.Ma stanno cambiando anche le tecniche di tiro.Hanno introdotto una variante,che è quella sotto stress....le sagome hanno dei numeri...e gli istruttori ti chiamano numeri che non ci sono e spesso chiamano numeri delle sagome dove tu non devi sparare....!Perdona la curiosità con quale pistola spari,ne parlammo già una volta....vero?


No, al poligono statico che c'è qui non lo fanno... al campo di tiro dinamico c'è qualche sagoma mobile. Ma penso che quella tecnica che dici tu la insegnano per condizione operative alle forze del'ordine. Sa poco mi hanno insegnato a sparare con entrambi gli occhi aperti, per avere un campo visivo molto più largo.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

mi era sfuggita l'ultima parte... per il tiro statico un revolver s&w 38 special... per quello dinamico una glock 19. Si, ne avevamo già parlato.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*SI*

Che pistola usi?semiautomatica o revolver a tamburo?


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Mh*



Nobody ha detto:


> mi era sfuggita l'ultima parte... per il tiro statico un revolver s&w 38 special... per quello dinamico una glock 19. Si, ne avevamo già parlato.


Ti trovi meglio con la glock?


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti trovi meglio con la glock?


se sparo fermo sono molto più preciso col revolver... a doppia azione, però. A singola perdo di parecchio. In movimento la glock è molto meglio... però sto pensando di cambiarla, è comodissima da pulire ma è troppo nervosa soprattutto sul grilletto. Mi sa che mi butto sulla cara vecchia beretta...


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> se sparo fermo sono molto più preciso col revolver... a doppia azione, però. A singola perdo di parecchio. In movimento la glock è molto meglio... però sto pensando di cambiarla, è comodissima da pulire ma è troppo nervosa soprattutto sul grilletto. Mi sa che mi butto sulla cara vecchia beretta...


Parliamo di resistenza sul grilletto giusto?la glock stacca strana?


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamo di resistenza sul grilletto giusto?la glock stacca strana?


stracca strana, esatto... non so come dirlo, è "lungo" non capisci bene il momento è quasi armare il cane di un revolver in singola azione, anche se ovviamente il peso sul grilletto è leggerissimo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Aprile 2014)

*SCUSATE*

Comunicazione di servizio per Oscuro: è tornata la banana.
Ha detto che CI piace la donna maiala.


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> stracca strana, esatto... non so come dirlo, è "lungo" non capisci bene il momento è quasi armare il cane di un revolver in singola azione, anche se ovviamente il peso sul grilletto è leggerissimo.


Nervosa sul grilletto..non capivo.Sai,il peso del grilletto leggerissimo non è un vantaggio....per niente.


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nervosa sul grilletto..non capivo.Sai,il peso del grilletto leggerissimo non è un vantaggio....per niente.


lo so, non è una cosa tanto bella ... però in condizioni operative una volta che hai scarrellato e messo l'arma in fondina, è come avere dietro un revolver a 19 colpi... niente cane, niente sicura manuale. Non ti fanno la sorpresa come a quell'agente in via Fani che col colpo in canna non ha sparato per la sicura manuale dimenticata.


----------



## gas (17 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> stracca strana, esatto... non so come dirlo, è "lungo" non capisci bene il momento è quasi armare il cane di un revolver in singola azione, anche se ovviamente* il peso sul grilletto è leggerissimo*.


il tocco sul grilletto DEVE essere leggero.......


----------



## oscuro (17 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> lo so, non è una cosa tanto bella ... però in condizioni operative una volta che hai scarrellato e messo l'arma in fondina, è come avere dietro un revolver a 19 colpi... niente cane, niente sicura manuale. Non ti fanno la sorpresa come a quell'agente in via Fani che col colpo in canna non ha sparato per la sicura manuale dimenticata.


Sconsigliano di metterla in sicura....


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> il tocco sul grilletto DEVE essere leggero.......


sulla glock è troppo lungo e troppo leggero... ovviamente imho. A meno che non parli di altri grilletti :singleeye:


----------



## gas (17 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> sulla glock è troppo lungo e troppo leggero... ovviamente imho. A meno che non parli di altri grilletti :singleeye:


non mi intendo di revolver
intendevo grilletti a me più noti


----------



## Nobody (17 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non mi intendo di revolver
> intendevo grilletti a me più noti


allora sono molto nervosi e sensibili...


----------



## Ultimo (17 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunicazione di servizio per Oscuro: è tornata la banana.
> Ha detto che CI piace la donna maiala.



Avrei una domanda sulla moglie, se saresti così cortese di fargliela tu...... ehm....


----------



## feather (18 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> e chi l'ha detto?


Io


----------



## Ultimo (18 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non mi intendo di revolver
> intendevo grilletti a me più noti





Nobody ha detto:


> allora sono molto nervosi e sensibili...



Facoceri impuniti.


----------



## net (18 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso leggo l'interpretazione totale della paura come comportamento vigliacco,
> quando si dovrebbe ben distinguere quella parte sana che esiste proprio per evitarci manovre insensate sia in senso fisico che nel comportamento in genere.
> senza la paura non esisterebbe il coraggio ma soltanto l'incoscienza



Secondo me dipende da come si "usa" la paura. La paura è consapevolezza, coscienza, prudenza quando porta a soppesare e ci permette di non avere comportamenti avventati.
Ma la paura è anche qualcosa che blocca, quasi una scusa per non agire... ed in quel caso la chiamiamo vigliaccheria.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Aprile 2014)

net ha detto:


> Secondo me dipende da come si "usa" la paura. La paura è consapevolezza, coscienza, prudenza quando porta a soppesare e ci permette di non avere comportamenti avventati.
> Ma la paura è anche qualcosa che blocca, quasi una scusa per non agire... ed in quel caso la chiamiamo vigliaccheria.


Quoto. Nel caso succitato: il tabaccaio agisce d'istinto e anche chi si butta in mare agitato per salvare una vita. Ciò che differenzia il tabaccaio e l'incosciente tuffatore è il fine dell'azione. Il che dimostra che il il primo è uno stronzo, il secondo è un eroe. A prescindere dagli esiti delle imprese.


----------



## lolapal (18 Aprile 2014)

La paura, quando è troppa, può paralizzare.
La paura ci può preservare, attiva quel po' di diffidenza che ci aiuta, ma certe volte non ci permette di agire.
Ci sono le paure concrete e quelle dettate dalla realtà alterata.
Un filo sottile le divide...


----------

